# Good Starter Freshwater Flies



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

I was wondering if someone could hook me up with some starter flies for freshwater. I would be mostly catching small panfish and hopefully bass soon. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.flyshack.com/DisplayItem...GJTVk8aElflRel-YL6m3wlouVUKF7M-B4TxoCA_7w_wcB

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

You can catch pan fish and bass on them I like to use that and bright poppers blue green or orange 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

MAKAI said:


> You can catch pan fish and bass on them I like to use that and bright poppers blue green or orange
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


What size?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

One of the best flies I know for perch and bass is the Squrat

https://texasflyfishers.wordpress.com/2015/12/13/tying-the-squrat/

Also, you really can't beat a woolly bugger for versatility. Go with a variety of sizes & colors. I prefer bead-headed ones myself.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

armyguy said:


> What size?


4,6,8 bass and pan fish are really aggressive fish the pan fish will try to eat any fly you put in front of them the link is all the ones I use

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Poppers in this size:




























Terrestrials like beetles & hoppers:


















Clouser type patterns:









Dragonflies:










Frog patterns:


----------

